# 5 month old kitten looking for a home



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi I am Alfie
I am a 5 month old tabby male Kitten. I have had my vaccinations but have not yet been neutered due to being too young. I love children over 5yrs and love the outside. I am house trained and love being fussed. I dont mind other cats as i like having friends. Have you got room in your life to take me home and give me lots of cuddles. If so please visit my carers site at...
The-Kats-Whiskers-Welcome Page
Or email them at...
[email protected]


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

alfie is gorgeous, hope he gets a loving home soon,


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Such a gorgeous kitten...hope he finds a new home soon. Lovely pics of him.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

He is just adorable and cheeky bless him. 
When he first arrived once he had settled down he went round smacking 
most of the other cats on the bum so he is brave too lol :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Purrrrfect said:


> He is just adorable and cheeky bless him.
> When he first arrived once he had settled down he went round smacking
> most of the other cats on the bum so he is brave too lol :lol:


lol...brave and cute, that's even better.


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

oh bless he is so sweet. If hubby would let me I would have more but he thinks 2 cats and 1 dog is enough


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

hes gorgeous, I really hope he finds a new home soon, he sounds like a fantastic little character! xx


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Alfie has found his new forever slaves
a family with older children and 2 other rescue cats
and a big back garden. 
He will be joining them over the weekend 
or the begining of next week..


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww great news


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

am so pleased, thats great!! xxx


----------

